# Woven shawl



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

One of the members of our group asked for some shawls so she could give "hugs" to the friends of a student at the local college who was killed recently in a car crash. I didn't have time to knit one, so I took some Lion Brand Jiffy that I've had for several years for making baby blankets & some leftover self striping sock yarn & wove this shawl. It is 16 inches wide & 70 inches long with 4 inch fringes. I did 3 picks of the main color, then carried sock yarn along for 3 picks, then 12 picks before another stripe. Repeat till finished.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, you didn't have time to knit so you wove something???? I'd take me a day to just set up the loom! Beautiful job! It looks comfy soft and warm. You are kind.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Isn't jiffy a bulky yarn? How did it do with the sock yarn?
What did you use for the warp?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I used the jiffy for the warp & the weft. The warp got REALLY fuzzy while I was weaving, but the finished shawl doesn't show the "fuzzies" at all. The sock yarn was just carried along with a strand of the jiffy, so all it does is add some colored stripes. Since the sock yarn is self striping, some of the stripes are more subtle than others. And yes, I can weave much faster than I can knit. Start to finish, I was done in fewer than 48 hours & I did sleep, cook & eat, exercise & work on cleaning a closet during that time. I warped it Monday afternoon & just finished cutting off ends this morning (Wednesday). I am a MUCH slower knitter, perhaps because I really prefer tiny needles & sock or lace weight yarns. Most of the yarns in my stash are sock or lace weight & I am even tending to spin thin yarns.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

What a pretty shawl! I like the use of the sock yarn.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i hear ya! What was your epi for the Jiffy?


ilmacheryl said:


> I used the jiffy for the warp & the weft. The warp got REALLY fuzzy while I was weaving, but the finished shawl doesn't show the "fuzzies" at all. The sock yarn was just carried along with a strand of the jiffy, so all it does is add some colored stripes. Since the sock yarn is self striping, some of the stripes are more subtle than others. And yes, I can weave much faster than I can knit. Start to finish, I was done in fewer than 48 hours & I did sleep, cook & eat, exercise & work on cleaning a closet during that time. I warped it Monday afternoon & just finished cutting off ends this morning (Wednesday). I am a MUCH slower knitter, perhaps because I really prefer tiny needles & sock or lace weight yarns. Most of the yarns in my stash are sock or lace weight & I am even tending to spin thin yarns.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

lovey said:


> i hear ya! What was your epi for the Jiffy?


I wove it on my 7.5 dent heddle as wide as I could on my 20 inch loom. Must have been 74 ends total. I have 37 fringes, two knotted together across the width. Is that what you were asking? I haven't been weaving long enough to know all the terminology.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice shawl. Great combination of yarns.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Wow, you didn't have time to knit so you wove something???? I'd take me a day to just set up the loom! Beautiful job! It looks comfy soft and warm. You are kind.


That was exactly my thought....no time to knit so just weave it? Very beautiful and you are, indeed, very kind.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, that is lovely! :sm24: Looks like it fits the bill to me.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm slow as molasses to on knitting that is why I took up quilting spinning and weaving. Get to see it much quicker. But oh having so much fun. Your shawl is amazing for just whipping it up. Any one would love it. Great gift.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Pretty shawl, and very kind of you.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

you got it! The rigid heddle looms are actually fairly quickly warped with the direct warping method


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I've just started weaving on a small loom. Love this idea with both weights of yarn


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very lovely thoughtful gift.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Carolannknits said:


> I've just started weaving on a small loom. Love this idea with both weights of yarn


I have warped with sock weight & used lace weight for the weft. I'm thinking of using a very light weight tensel (maybe lace weight?) in light grey for the warp & a bright red bulky for the weft. I sometimes skip every slot when warping for either a loose, open weave, or when using a bulkier yarn. That's what I did with this shawl. I've only been weaving for about a year, but I love trying new things. If I'd had more time when weaving this shawl, I'd have done a pattern with pick up sticks. One thing to remember, is don't take the term "beat" too seriously. You will get a nicer "drapeier" fabric if you just "nudge" the weft into position.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Good job and I like the idea of this sock yarn stripes


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Great looking shawl!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! How kind of you. Aloha... Bev


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely shawl that you whipped up on the loom.


----------

